# 2 hoch 100 ?



## Neppo (29. Juni 2004)

Ich habe von meinem Professor folgende Aufgabe bekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um eine alte Klausuraufgabe. Habe jedoch Probleme die Lösung zu finden. 

*Aufgabe: Schreiben Sie eine Java-Klasse, welche die natürliche Zahl n=2hoch100 exakt berechnet und ausgibt*

Wie man X hoch Y ausrechnet ist mir schon klar. 
Jedoch ist 2 hoch 100 so groß, dass es dafür keinen Datentyp gibt. Long hat ja nur 64bit! 

Bin etwas verzweifelt!


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Juni 2004)

```
java.math.BigInteger ergebnis = java.math.BigInteger.valueOf(2).pow(100);
```
Sollte genau genug sein, hoffe ich.


----------

